# [XORG] Problème de configuration

## marc.driver

Bonjour,

J'ai chargé Xorg sur ma machine puis ai généré automatiquement un fichier de configuration avec la commande

Xorg -configure

puis la commande

X -config /root/xorg.conf.newJ'ai obtenu un écran gris avec un "X" à l'enfroit du curseur de la souris. Ce curseur bouge bien avec la souris.

Mais en dehors de cela rien.

Il m'a fallu faire Ctrl+Alt+Backspace pour revenir en mode console!

Et voici ce que mon écran a bien voulu m'indiquer:

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/we03:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: unable to open listener for inet6

...

Symbol xf86CreateI2CBusRec from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/i740_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86I2CBusInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/i740_drv.o is unresolved!

Alors j'ai essayé de faire un fichier en mode semi manuel, mais alors en faisant startx, j'ai tout bloqué, et seul un enfoncement du bouton "power" a pu résoudre le problème! (même ctrl+alt+backspace" n'y a rien fait!

Au fait, après avoir émergé xorg-x11 il a déclaré ne pas avoir chargé le module i810! Apparamment je n'ai pas ce chipset sur ma machine!?

Si nécessaire je peux envoyer mes 2 fichiers config (celui qui ne marche pas bien et celui qui plante!).

Marc

----------

## bosozoku

Je ferais ça à ta place :

```
$ cd /etc/X11/

# rm xorg.conf 

# xorgcfg -textmode   

```

Je ne sais pas, j'arrive pas à me faire aux autres ^^

----------

## babykart

a priori la première solution est la la meilleure: 

```
Xorg -configure
```

mais à chaque fois cette commande oublie certaine chose, voire en rajoute certaine inutile... donc il a besoin de petite modification ton xorg.conf.new....

t'aurais pas compilé le support ipv6 dans xorg? ("...unable to open socket for inet6")

est-ce que tu as activé le support DRI dans le noyal

c'est koi ta carte son? parce que le driver i740, je ne connait pas! (de l'intel mais bon...)

et puis si on pouvait voir à koi il ressemble ton xorg.conf.new... (met le sur un site histoire de pas trop saturé le forum)

PS - aprés tout ça on te demadera si t'as compilé ton module au nivo du noyal...   :Idea: 

----------

## marc.driver

Bonsoir et merci à tous

 *Quote:*   

> Je ferais ça à ta place :
> 
> Code:
> 
> $ cd /etc/X11/
> ...

 

Cela va me donner quoi? Un nouveau fichier config?

 *Quote:*   

> a priori la première solution est la la meilleure:
> 
> Code:
> 
> Xorg -configure
> ...

 

Je le conçois! Mais quoi!

 *Quote:*   

> t'aurais pas compilé le support ipv6 dans xorg? ("...unable to open socket for inet6") 

 

Peut-être bien que oui?!!  Que faut-il faire?

 *Quote:*   

> est-ce que tu as activé le support DRI dans le noyal 

 

Je ne sais pas, si ce n'est pas demandé explicitement, je ne l'ai pas fait! Dans ce cas quels sont les gestes à faire?

 *Quote:*   

> c'est koi ta carte son?

 

C'est une Muse LT de chez GUILLEMOT.

La doc est restreinte et ne marque pas le nom de  la puce.

En faisant un 

```
lspci
```

 j'obtiens :

Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

 *Quote:*   

>  le driver i740, je ne connait pas!

 

C'est le driver de la carte graphique, en faisant un 

```
lspci
```

 j'obtiens :

VGA compatible controller: Intel corp. 82740 (i74) AGP Graphics Accelerator (rev 21)

 *Quote:*   

> et puis si on pouvait voir à koi il ressemble ton xorg.conf.new...

 

Si tu veux le voir, suis le lien:

http://perso.numericable.fr/~thabmarc/GENTOO/Fichiers%20de%20configuration/xorg-new-conf.txt

J'espère avoir répondu aux diverses questions   :Question: 

Marc

----------

## bosozoku

le xorgcfg -textmode va te créer un fichier de configuration très propre.

Plus facile de sy retrouver.

----------

## marc.driver

OK, je viens de le faire;

Pour le résultat, cela ne bloque pas complètement, mais je n'ai pas l'écran gris, juste la souris mais moins docile qu'avec le conf.new

J'obtiens:

failed to load "speedo" (module does not exist,0)

Symbol xf86CreateI2CBusRec from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/i740_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86I2CBusInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/i740_drv.o is unresolved! 

Cela fait un peu moins de lignes qu'avec le xorg.conf.new!

Marc

----------

## babykart

sorry mais je me suis gouré, c'est pas ta carte son dont je voulais parler...   :Rolling Eyes: 

enfin...pour savoir si tu as compilé xorg avec le support ipv6 (ça m'étonnerait mais bon...)

```
equery u xorg-x11
```

 et si ipv6 est en rouge: bingo... alors, bah, sauf si t'en as vraiment besoin: 

```
USE="-ipv6" emerge -av xorg-x11
```

( La variable USE)...

pour ton xorg.conf.new j'aurais tendance à mettre 2/3 choses en plus du genre pour le clavier:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option   "XkbModel"   "pc101"

   Option   "XkbLayout"  "fr-latin9"

EndSection
```

mais tas peut-être plus de touches et t'es peut-être pas en azerty fr...

pour la souris j'utilise gpm: je voudrais pas t'induire en érreur... 

pour la "résolution":

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 16

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes "1024x768"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes "1024x768"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

là si t'as une interface toute vilaine avec 3 bash et une horloge (et une petite flèche qui bouge...), il ne te reste plus qu'à installer une interface digne de ce nom...

et puis pour l'accélération 3D (DRI), je te laisse allez voir ça, mais peut-être que le mieux serait que tu commences par là

j'éspère que ça t'auras aidé, en tout cas bon courage...

----------

## marc.driver

Merci,

je vais y aller petit à petit

 *Quote:*   

> Code:
> 
> equery u xorg-x11

 

Résultat: -bash: equery command not found

Je continue pour le reste.

Marc

----------

## marc.driver

Bon, j'ai tout fait,

le gris de l'écran est meilleur, mais je dois toujours arrêter par 

Ctrl+Alt+Backspace !

J'ai toujours mes problèmes d'inet6 et de i740!

Bouh!  :Sad: 

Marc

----------

## marc.driver

Je viens de faire un lsmod et si je vois un 

agpart used by intel_agp,

je ne vois pas de i740_drv.o

Faut-il charger ce module, et, si oui, comment?

Marc

----------

## Trevoke

X.org est le serveur X, c'est tout.

Il te faut aussi installer un window manager (ex: enlightenment, fluxbox, fvwm) ou un desktop environment (ex: kde, GNOME) et mettre la ligne correspondante dans un fichier .xinitrc que tu mettras dans le repertoire HOME de l'utilisateur.

par exemple, pour enlightenment : .xinitrc aura une ligne qui dira "starte16".

Pour fluxbox: startfluxbox

pour fvwm: fvwm2 ....

etc etc...

----------

## bosozoku

Oué enfin ca change rien en son problème parce que moi sans aucun wm, j'ai pas ce type de message d'erreur...

----------

## Trevoke

Bah faut aller compiler en dur le driver video i740 d'Intel (c'est une carte video Intel integree) et le support I2C correspondant (chais pas ce que c'est mais c'est dans le kernel, coche tout au pire hehe).

Quant a inet6..

J'ignore.

----------

## marc.driver

Merci,

Je ne demande qu'à compiler ce maudit driver, mais comment faire?

Comment trouver son nom?

Je ne suis pas très aguerri, vous l'aurez deviné!

Marc

----------

## Trevoke

ouvre un terminal

su (pour aller a root)

cd /usr/src/linux

make xconfig (si tu as QT installe. Sinon, make menuconfig)

Character devices >> la ou tu vois /dev/agpart (AGP support) tu cliques la ou tu vois Intel.

Device Drivers >> Graphics Support >> tu cliques la ou tu vois Intel

Une parenthese: je te recommande fortement de passer une demi-heure une heure a te balader dans le menu du kernel, ca te servira beaucoup dans le futur.. Il faut se familiariser avec le coeur de Linux! (avec Linux, que raconte-je la?).

Et tu fais la meme chose un peu partout dans le kernel.

Une fois sorti du kernel (n'oublie pas de sauvegarder), il y a deux procedures differentes pour compiler, et la je t'envoie a la documentation (parce que c'est mieux explique que ce que je peux faire pour l'instant, et parce que tu en apprendras des choses la-bas!)

En passant, je te conseille d'essayer de faire "emerge enlightenment" et ensuite de creer un fichier ~/.xinitrc avec "starte16" dedans.

~/.xinitrc == /home/username/.xinitrc par exemple  :Smile: 

C'est clair?

----------

## marc.driver

OK pour le conseil, je vais me lancer...

et te donnerai de mes nouvelles!

@+

----------

## nuts

moi j utilise xorgconfig pour configurer le xorg  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

xorgcfg -textmode, il est beaucoup plus clair je trouve.

Simple mais efficace.

----------

## nuts

quand tu connais ton mathos, ca va tres tes vite avec xorgconfig. tu repond vite fait a des question et ca va tout seul. j avoue que l ennuie c est que si tu te loupe, faut recommencer

----------

## marc.driver

J'ai essayé les deux, j'aime bien le xorgcfg -textmode, il est simple et pond un fichier dépouillé!

Mais j'ai toujours des petits problèmes annexes...

Mais je cherche au fond de mon micro et de la doc avec tous les conseils que j'ai reçus.

----------

## Trevoke

Bah continue a poser tes questions et on continuera a pondre des reponses!

Quoi qu'il en soit, on apprecie que tu prennes le temps de lire  :Smile: 

----------

## marc.driver

Me revoici,

J'ai fait un "menuconfig", il est vrai qu'il y a dedans une foultitude de choses dont je ne comprends pas toujours (je sais, plus tard quand je serai grand..   :Very Happy:  ) le sens.

J'ai traqué le Intel et puis j'ai fait la commande

```
Make
```

pour compiler (c'est ce qui était conseillé à la fin de menuconfig).

Mais à part le fait que je n'aie plus de problème avec inet6, j'ai toujours

 *Quote:*   

> Symbol xf86CreateI2CBusRec from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/i740_drv.o is unresolved!
> 
> Symbol xf86I2CBusInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/i740_drv.o is unresolved! 

 

et je me suis même fendu d'un i740_drv.o dans autoload.

Mais rien n'y fait.

Où trouver ce module?

Marc

----------

## Argian

Tu as fait un make, mais, as-tu fait ensuite un "make modules_install" des fois que tu aies compilé ce dont tu as besoin en module ?

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> et je me suis même fendu d'un i740_drv.o dans autoload.

 

Je ne crois pas que tu puisses charger un driver X (i740_drv.o) de cette façon. Ce serait plutôt dans xorg.conf, section device

```
driver "i740"
```

----------

## marc.driver

 *Quote:*   

> Tu as fait un make, mais, as-tu fait ensuite un "make modules_install" des fois que tu aies compilé ce dont tu as besoin en module ? 

 

Je ne l'avais pas fait.

Je l'ai donc fait à l'instant et voici le résultat:

make: *** No rule to make target 'modules install'. Stop

Il doit y avoir quelque chose qui manque?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## buffalo

c peut etre con mais c'est 

```
make modules_install
```

 et pas 

```
make modules install
```

----------

## Argian

 *buffalo wrote:*   

> c peut etre con mais c'est 
> 
> ```
> make modules_install
> ```
> ...

 Oui, ne pas oublier l'underscore  :Wink:  . Et c'est à faire dans le répertoire dans lequel se trouve le noyau, bien entendu (cd /usr/src/linux)

----------

## marc.driver

En fait, c'est ce que j'avais fait, j'ai recommencé pour m'en persuader, mais j'ai le même résultat!

----------

## marc.driver

Dans le post  *Quote:*   

> [kernel 26] Ou sont mes modules?

 , j'ai vu la réponse suivante:

 *Quote:*   

> tes modules sont dans /lib/modules/`uname -r`
> 
> tu les loades quand ça te fait plaisir avec modprobe lenomdumodule 

 

Comment interpréter:

`uname -r`, c'est certainement pas fonctionnel comme cela, comment faut-il traduire pour aller voir là dedans?

Dans mon /lib/modules j'ai seulement un répertoire /2.6.8-gentoo-r10 dans lequel il y a 12 sous répertoires!

Je cherche mais je ne comprends pas tout     :Shocked: 

----------

## nuts

tape la commande uname -r dans un shell et tu verra bien   :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comment interpréter:
> 
> `uname -r`, c'est certainement pas fonctionnel comme cela, comment faut-il traduire pour aller voir là dedans?
> ...

 

ben normalement uname -r doit te renvoyer le nom du kernel que tu  utilises, mais attention ce sont des backquotes pas de quotes, puis dans l'arbrescence tes modules sont cachés là-dedans

----------

## marc.driver

Donc si je comprend, uname -r c'est la façon d'indiquer la version de mon kernel

Maintenant, faut-il que j'inspecte les 12 répertoires?

Pourquoi pas, j'y vais   :Smile: 

----------

## marc.driver

 *Quote:*   

> Oui, ne pas oublier l'underscore Wink . Et c'est à faire dans le répertoire dans lequel se trouve le noyau, bien entendu (cd /usr/src/linux)

 

Je ne devais pas être clair, je n'avais pas vu ce conseil d'Argian: et ça marche! Merci (je vais garder toute la page en mémoire, car j'en apprends  à chaque échange).

Par acquis de conscience j'ai rafait un:

```
 X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

mais le résultat est le même.

En cherchant  dans les fameux répertoires je n'ai pas vu ce satané pilote / module!!

En fait, la question est celle-ci:

Réussir à trouver et charger le module i740_drv.o ou changer de carte graphique (ça ne m'arrange pas!).

@+

----------

## Argian

Ben, le i740_drv.o se à l'air de se charger puisque j'ai l'impression que c'est lui qui envoie des erreurs *marc.driver wrote:*   

> Symbol xf86CreateI2CBusRec from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/i740_drv.o is unresolved! 
> 
> Symbol xf86I2CBusInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/i740_drv.o is unresolved! 

 Cela dit, je peux avoir mal compris le sens de ces messages. Pour moi, soit il te manque encore quelque chose dans le noyau, soit tu as oublié une option dans xorg.conf, mais i740_drv.o (driver fourni par xorg, pas par le kernel) essaie de se charger

----------

## marc.driver

Et en plus tu as entièrement raison, j'aurais dû commencer par là!

Oui, mais alors: qu'est-ce qui manque?

----------

## Argian

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> Oui, mais alors: qu'est-ce qui manque?

 Là, par contre, je ne peux pas aider, je n'ai que des nvidia (veinard que je suis   :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## marc.driver

Le veinard  :Evil or Very Mad:  , j'ai aussi une NVIDIA sur le poste qui me sert pour écrire et que j'avais mis en dual boot gentoo (j'ai récemment tout cassé en faisant des commandes douteuses et en plus j'ai dû recharger W2000!!!) mais c'est hors sujet.

Peut-être quelqu'un d'autre aurait une idée?   :Question: 

----------

## fraisdos

Hello Mac Drive

Deux Maxi cheese pour moi.   :Cool: 

Il faudrait le log pour comprendre qq chose (dans /var/log/Xorg*)

Pour nous donner le plus récent, vérifier avec ls -lt /var/log/Xorg.*

Puis mettre TOUT le log.

Sinon, il n'y a rien à toucher au kernel. i740_drv est fourni par Xorg.  Puis si il ne se charge pas alors que X se lance (il parait que la souris bouge dans un précédent topic) c'est probablement que ta carte n'est pas compatible avec ce module mais un autre. Et le message le dit en disant unresolved deine deuleweilche de la mort qui unresolved le module.

Vive un bon fichier log pour comprendre ce qui se passe. C'est un réflexe à avoir sous linux.

Ciao

Frédéric

----------

## marc.driver

Salut frédéric,

OK pour le fichier, mais comme il est long, branche toi là dessus:

http://perso.numericable.fr/~thabmarc/GENTOO/Fichiers%20de%20configuration/Xorg.0.txt

Si tu pouvais trouver quelque chose là dedans!   :Cool: 

Marc

----------

## fraisdos

D'après ton log. Tout ou presque ce passe bien. Ta carte est bien reconnue comme un i740 et xorg te dis  :

Symbol xf86CreateI2CBusRec from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/i740_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86I2CBusInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/i740_drv.o is unresolved!

En clair il veut son prècieux (j'ai vu le seigneur des anneaux il n'ya pas longtemps sur C+). Mais c'est quoi le précieux   :Question:   :Question: 

 :Idea:   Ouha une idée   :Twisted Evil: 

xf86CreateI2CBusRec veut dire je connais pas le précieux I2C, je peux pas créer mon précieux. Et xf86I2CBusInit  dit : je peux pas initialiser mon précieux.

I2C permet de surveiller le matériel: vitesse de rotation d'un ventilo, température ......... Il faut l'activer dans le noyau, puis tu mets tous les modules I2C dispo.

Kernerl 2.6 : modules dans le noyau, puis emerge xsensors

Kernel 2.4: emerge xsensors.

Puis, dans le deux cas, sensors-detect et rc-update add lm_sensors default.

Mais, normalement ton serveur X doit quand même se lancer sans problème. Surveiller l'état de ma carte graphique n'est pas indispensable. D'ailleurs ton log te préviens, mais il continue à se lancer.

Donc je suppose que tu arrives à un écran noir avec le curseur. Si c'est ça c'est tout bon.  Il t'affiche ça car il n'a rien d'autre à faire. Installe kde ou gnome puis lance le windows manager. Là tout est marquer dans la doc gentoo.

He , mac drive, je peux avoir mes deux cheese burger maintenant 

 :Question:   :Cool: 

Frédéric

----------

## marc.driver

Me revoilà!

 *Quote:*   

> I2C permet de surveiller le matériel: vitesse de rotation d'un ventilo, température ......... Il faut l'activer dans le noyau, puis tu mets tous les modules I2C dispo.
> 
> Kernerl 2.6 : modules dans le noyau, puis emerge xsensors
> 
> Kernel 2.4: emerge xsensors.
> ...

 

J'ai suivi les instructions à la lettre, ça a pris pas mal de temps, mais tout s'est bien déroulé.

Cependant j'ai cru tenir un instant le précieux (moi aussi j'ai vu le seigneur des anneaus, puis les 2 tours et enfin le retour du roi (1 par an)) mais ce n'a été qu'un instant quand après un test j'ai revu mes messages traditionnels:

```
Symbol xf86CreateI2CBusRec from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/i740_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86I2CBusInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/i740_drv.o is unresolved!
```

Ceci dit, en attendant de trouver la solution, j'ai lancé le chargement de kde, cela fait 2 jours que mon uc travaille même la nuit! Heureusement qu'en faisant une fausse manuvre je n'ai pas installé tous les modules que je voulais!   :Laughing: 

En attendant, tes 2 cheeses, ils vont rassir   :Twisted Evil:  dans mon drive

va falloir touiller ta matière grise, à moins que quelqu'un d'autre vienne à notre aide...   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Arrow:   :Idea: 

Merci de toutes façons...

----------

## marvin rouge

tu pourrais aussi regarder dans dmesg (less dmesg) pour voir si il n'y a pas des messages d'erreur un peu plus explicites.

En regardant ton fichier de log xorg, un truc que je comprends pas c'est à quelle résolution il se fixe. (mais j'ai pas de log de xorg sous la main pour comparer).

Sinon pour tester, la prochaine fois installe fluxbox. C'est pas beau (attention un troll se cache dans cette phrase), mais il est beaucoup plus léger que kde à installer. Donc tests plus rapides.

----------

## pititjo

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai obtenu un écran gris avec un "X" à l'enfroit du curseur de la souris. Ce curseur bouge bien avec la souris.
> 
> Mais en dehors de cela rien.
> 
> Il m'a fallu faire Ctrl+Alt+Backspace pour revenir en mode console! 

 

C'est pas le comportement normal de x tant qu'aucun wm n'a été installé?

C'est en tout cas le comportement normal lorsque je fais le test avec X -config /root/xorg.conf.new ....

----------

## marc.driver

Marvin Rouge

 *Quote:*   

> tu pourrais aussi regarder dans dmesg (less dmesg) pour voir si il n'y a pas des messages d'erreur un peu plus explicites. 

 

Quand je fais cette instruction il me répond

```
dmesg: no such file or directory
```

 *Quote:*   

> En regardant ton fichier de log xorg, un truc que je comprends pas c'est à quelle résolution il se fixe.

 

Sincèrement, moi non plus!

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon pour tester, la prochaine fois installe fluxbox.

 

Tu as probablement raison, et en plus, il y aura une prochaine fois!

pitijo

D'après toutes les réponses que j'ai eues, c'est normal, vu qu'il n'y a pas de gestionnaire de fenêtres; il faut en installer un (ce qui n'est pas évident dans la doc gentoo! (ou alors j'ai loupé quelque chose lors de l'install))   :Laughing: 

----------

## ToCrAz

salut !

en fait, g le meme bleme que toi avec la toute derniere version de xorg sauf que pour ma part g un chipset graphique ATI IGP 320M pour portable :

```

Symbol drmGetClient from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!
```

par contre, ca ne m'empeche pas d'utiliser KDE ou fvwm sans problemes.

et sinon, kde est pas si long à install si on install juste kde-base en fait.

vala c t juste une remarque ^^

----------

## marc.driver

Merci, en fait, c'est aussi ce que j'ai compris à travcers les différents posts;

Mais j'ai d'autres problèmes avec kde, voir autre post;

Au fait, puisque tu as kde, faut-il kdm avec? 

Réponds moi sur l'autre post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1759985#1759985

Ceci dit, c'est terrible de ne pas savoir ce que veulent dire ces messages!   :Surprised: 

Je suis donc toujours à la recherche de quelqu'un qui saurait  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Trevoke

Le truc blablaI2C ... Tu as le support pour I2C (surement les bit-banging interfaces) active dans ton kernel?

----------

## marvin rouge

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> Marvin Rouge
> 
>  *Quote:*   tu pourrais aussi regarder dans dmesg (less dmesg) pour voir si il n'y a pas des messages d'erreur un peu plus explicites.  
> 
> Quand je fais cette instruction il me répond
> ...

 

Oups, mea culpa. Je voulais dire 

```
dmesg | less
```

 Explore ca voir si t'as pas d'autres erreurs ...

+

----------

